# Romantic Road Route



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

Is there a right way or a wrong way to travel this route ?


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi*

http://www.romanticroadgermany.com/

Maybe the above link will help you if you are not aware of the is site already

Our journey this summer also

Regards

John


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Tony,

Hit the 'Thank' button instead of 'post reply' :lol: 

Doesn't really make much difference which way you do it. I started at Fussen in the south but only because I was on my way back from Italy.

Used stellplatze throughout and a very worthwhile route. Beautifully preserved medieval towns with complete or near complete walls.

Probably the most spectacular sight is Neuschwanstein Castle near Fussen (below) of Chitty Chitty Bang Bang fame.

Also stopped at Schongau, Friedburg, Donauworth, Nordlingen, Rothenburg, Lauda Konigshofen and Wertheim. 

Jed


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

TonyH said:


> Is there a right way or a wrong way to travel this route ?


I'd say definitely wrong to travel it alone.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

For the view, I would travel North to South, with the mountains in view most of the trip. Lovely sight that I couldn't tire of. We used to live in Germany and I used the route on business trips to southern Germany, if only for the views.

Colin


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Rothenburg and the Romantiche Strasse are not to be missed if in that area of Bavaria. We have been visiting it for over 35yearsand never tire of it.
I have written quite a bit about Germany inc. Bavaria on my website as in my signature below. The page is Germany Info. and we went there last year so some in Trip No. 8 2011.


----------

